

Bicycle created out of recycled cardboard for $9 - muellerwolfram
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/bicycle-created-out-of-recycled-cardboard-for-9-20120725/

======
elviejo
Love the wife support: "if you don't try this you are going to go crazy and
then will make me crazy... so just try it"

------
vkkan
This is really awesome, well done cleantech product

